# Workstations in 2003 Server Domain will not connect



## hightech_1992 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a server with 2003 Std that is being utilized for a file, print and a domain controller, and a WGR614614v.9 Router that is configured to handle the DHCP and DNS I think and i have found no way to turn off the DNS on the router. When trying to connect the workstation to the Domain I recieve this error. I do not have a static ip for the internet connection on the modem.

A domain controller for the domain allstartps.com could not be contacted.

This is the configuration of the Workstation IP Config /All: 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
H:\>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VA24467DSK02
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : REALTEK RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
Ethernet Nic
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-36-E4-5D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 16, 2009 8:27:48 AM

Is it becuase I don't have the DNS Suffix Configured and should I set the server up to handle the DNS and have it point to the server address? Or are the forward Lookup Zones configured incorrectly?


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

When configuring AD DS you need the server to control DNS. Let your server handle DHCP and DNS. The computers can't connect because your router's DNS is not aware of the AD DS environment. You do not need to disable DNS in your router, just don't point to it. Every router will however give you the option to disable DHCP. On your server box configure DHCP and make sure its configured to hand out the IP address for the server for DNS.


----------

